
This Political Theorist Predicted the Rise of Trumpism: Hunter S. Thompson - inmygarage
https://www.thenation.com/article/this-political-theorist-predicted-the-rise-of-trumpism-his-name-was-hunter-s-thompson/
======
elsherbini
There may some people who support Trump as an F you to the liberal elite, but
I haven't met any. However everyone I've heard from that voted Trump cared
most about abortion, trade agreements and manufacturing jobs, or obamacare. I
do agree that there is a huge disconnect between "Berkley types" and middle
America, but I don't think most people are so burned by the current status quo
that they want to the whole thing on fire.

~~~
ewzimm
Calling a group of millions of people mostly nihilistic says more about the
accuser than the accused. It's the kind of thing "Berkeley types" would do to
set an emotionally compelling narrative. Still makes for interesting reading.

